# Can't install - Stuck at the BSD boot prompt



## Tanatix (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi all,

I try to install FreeBSD (USB) on my laptop Toshiba L655D but I can't. I'm stuck at the BSD boot prompt.


I try to install Linux distro but same problem. I change hardware (memory + hard drive) but same problem
My BIOS is up to date
Anyone have an idea?

If my message is not compatible with rules, please close it.

Regards,
Tanatix


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 19, 2015)

Tanatix said:


> I change hardware (memory + hard drive)


Try another memory stick if you haven't already or try booting from a CD (your laptop seems to have a CD drive).


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 19, 2015)

If neither FreeBSD nor Linux will install, the problem is with the laptop.  If it is just FreeBSD, please tell us more about what happens.  What do you mean by being "stuck"--does it ignore keyboard input?


----------

